# Google



## Michael. (Sep 26, 2013)

Go to Google and type in...

Do a barrel roll

.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 26, 2013)

_OMG not good when one is suffering from Vertigo_


----------



## Phantom (Sep 26, 2013)

Had to use Google Chrome to get it to work

COOL !!!!


----------



## Phantom (Sep 26, 2013)

This works  http://simple-search-terms.tossover.com/

Click on dropdown list on left and wait


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2013)

Michael. said:


> Go to Google and type in...
> 
> Do a barrel roll
> 
> .



Where do you find all this stuff?  ... lol


----------



## Michael. (Sep 27, 2013)

We receive most of our material via email from contacts in many countries.


----------

